# Noise Limits on Motorcycles?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Quick questioni for you guys: are there noise limits on motorcycles in the Commonwealth?

If so, is anyone interested in checking out a particularly obnoxious Harley? I have the plate and will PM it if anyone is interested in checking out the idiot I saw on the road yesterday.

I was driving on I-93 north, heading to Exit 32 (Rte. 60) in Medford.

This knucklehead had a passenger with him and I first saw them on I-93 coming through Boston. They were on the absolute 
*L-O-U-D-E-S-T*, 
most annoying, most frightening, and most disturbing motorcycle I've ever heard in my life (and I've been around). It was not only earth-shattering but it was very scary to have that horrendous noise so close. I wondered how an elderly driver would have reacted to that god-awful noise? It was so startling that someone could have easily had an accident, in my humble opinion.

If this is a waste of a question and a thread I'll understand completely and I apologize. But on the other hand, if anyone's interested in the plate just let me know.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, there are limits. Measurement is the tricky part, though, and I'm not sure you'll easily find a cop who'll bother, or departments who do this consistently. (There is an entire CMR (540 CMR 3.03) that describes in painful detail all the measurements, for example.) I'll let some of the cops here chime in on that.

*Chapter 90: Section 7U. Motorcycles; maximum sound levels. *
No person shall operate a motorcycle intended for use on the highways of the commonwealth and registered under the provisions of section two of chapter ninety at any time or under any condition of grade, load, acceleration or deceleration in such a manner as to exceed *eighty-two decibels* when operated within a speed zone of forty-five miles per hour or less, or in such a manner as to exceed *eighty-six decibels* when operated within a speed zone of over forty-five miles per hour *measured at fifty feet* using the prescribed highway vehicle sound level measurement procedure.

*Massachusetts Regulations 540 CMR 3.02: Allowable Noise Levels for Motorcycles.*
Motorcycles required to be registered for operation on the ways of the Commonwealth shall not exceed the following noise levels when operated at one-half redline speed:
- 99dBA manufactured after 1/1/86
- 102dBA manufactured before 1/1/86.

Here is the full CMR:
(1) Statutory Standard for Motorcycles intended for use in the Commonwealth. No person shall operate a motorcycle within the Commonwealth unless it complies with the noise standards contained in M.G.L. c. 90, s. 7U. 
(2) Registry of Motor Vehicles stationary noise level testing. The Registrar adopts the following stationary noise levels which correlate with the non-stationary levels established by M G.L. c. 90, s. 7U. 
(a) Motorcycles required to be registered under M.G.L. c. 90, s. 2 for operation on the ways of the commonwealth shall not exceed the following noise levels when operated at 1/2 redline speed: 99 dBA if manufactured after 1/1/86 102 dBA if manufactured before 1/1/86 
(b) Off-road motorcycles required to be registered under M G.L. c. 90B shall wt exceed 105dBA when operated at 1/2 redline speed.
(c) For purposes of 540 CMR 3.00, redline speed is defined as the lowest numerical engine speed included in the red-zone of the motorcycle tachometer. If the particular motorcycle has no tachometer, a hand held tachometer meeting the specifications of 540 CMR 3.03(4) shall be used together with 1/2 of the redline speed as specified by the manufacturer of the particular motorcycle.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

You could always just cite for 90/16 and call it a day. $50 fine, and the burden is up to them to prove you wrong in court.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Funny. My friend was pulled over and cited for an "excessive exhaust noise" from his BRAND NEW stock 2008 Civic Si. EVERYTHING is stock and there's no exhaust leak. These obnoxious harleys are worse than all these ricers with fart cans.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Boston Man said:


> These obnoxious harleys are worse than all these ricers with fart cans.


I'm gonna go with a big fat hell no.. Also I've found that there are far more assholes driving the shit boxes with fart cans than Harley drivers...


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> They both suck.


Wolman.....I used to like you...but I'm starting to have my doubts. LOL! Seriously though, stop running my plate!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> After a long night of fixing TV sets, I need my rest during the day. Good thing I have a calm temperament or lord knows what could happen when one of those belch-brapping hogs or mosquito whine buzzing ricers comes down the street.


Two words:

thumb tacks


----------

